# Unexceptional pictures of exceptional women athletes.



## The_Traveler (Nov 13, 2013)

I went to the NYC Marathon on November 3d and stood on the rail for about 80 minutes just where the runners turned onto Central Park South about half a mile from the finish. It was incredibly cold and overcast but I just wanted to see these world class runners. The cold probably cut down on early attendees so I was able to get right to the barriers.

 Priscah Jeptoo - the winner -  terrible form, legs and arms flailing but she finished first by a good margin running the course in about 6 minute miles, faster for each mile for the entire course then I've ever run for one.








Buzunesh Deba, an Ethiopian woman now living and racing in the US. About 50 seconds behind and a totally beautiful, economical runner. 








Tigist Tufa Demisse and Jelena Prokopcuka of Latvia - notable because at this moment, with a bit more than half a mile to go,  the Latvian woman started to sprint and opened up an incredible gap to finish 3d almost 90  seconds ahead of Tigist who faded badly, was passed and finished 8th. The sprint was amazing to see; she lengthened and quickened her stride and just went away- like watching an Audi R8 move away from traffic.






This is Kim Smith, from the US and, I think, running for the NYC RoadRunners. I included this to show specifically just how tiny she is.  Not much more than skin and bones and muscles and sinew but what a sight to see. Incredible energy and so light that she seemed not even to touch the ground.







I took pictures of the first men but somehow that wasn't as impressive, because I've been seeing men run these races since I was a child and lived on the Framingham/Natick line and the races went past my house. It was very cold and so was I so I had a lunch from a halal cart on Lexington and 45th and walked home to take a hot shower.

I love New York.


----------



## DougGrigg (Nov 13, 2013)

Well captured images with some well put words, look forward to more as always.


----------

